
Steve Jobs: Photo Booth 2005 - sinzone
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150344003354357.371772.500729356&type=1
======
georgespencer
__Edit: __If that link doesn't work for you:

[https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150344003354357....](https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150344003354357.371772.500729356&l=c6edf34df0&type=1)

------
veyron
Is there a version that doesn't reside on facebook.com?

~~~
simantel
Here you go: <http://imgur.com/mhvFW,N1MHl,UeLZL,Zgpv9,K1JBn,ViqYm,HbQp5>

